# Yellowstone only VOD on YouTube TV?



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I went to watch Yellowstone on my DVR today via YouTube TV and the only options was VOD. The second episode is only 8:09 min long. Started to watch via the paramount app instead.

Anyone know why or had same issue? Did not have this problem on prevoous seasons.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I went to watch Yellowstone on my DVR today via YouTube TV and the only options was VOD. The second episode is only 8:09 min long. Started to watch via the paramount app instead.
> 
> Anyone know why or had same issue? Did not have this problem on prevoous seasons.


Go to the Library, find the show and then scroll over to 'extras' and you'll find the recordings.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Go to the Library, find the show and then scroll over to 'extras' and you'll find the recordings.


Thanks! Found it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

lparsons21 said:


> Go to the Library, find the show and then scroll over to 'extras' and you'll find the recordings.


What a bizarre place to hide your DVR recordings!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> What a bizarre place to hide your DVR recordings!


My guess is that it happened because guide data showed it as episode 0


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> My guess is that it happened because guide data showed it as episode 0


I'd check the length of the recording. There was a double-header of the first two episodes back to back that probably tripped up the episode parsing mechanism.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'd check the length of the recording. There was a double-header of the first two episodes back to back that probably tripped up the episode parsing mechanism.


The recording is about 2 hours which is correct since it was a 2 episode premier. The VOD was screwy with 2 episodes, one about an hour the 2nd about 10 minutes.

The other odd thing was that it never showed it scheduled to record at all.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

This Yellowstone situation is irritating as hell! You can get the series on Live TV at a minimum cost of $25/month with Philo, otherwise it takes quite a bit more to get it with other live streaming services that have the Paramount channel.

Currently I have a YouTubeTV subscription but it expires in about a week. I have no intention of renewing that as I almost never watch anything on it.

The other choice is to buy a season pass somewhere. $20 for the season in HD. Advantage is that it is a one-time cost, the PQ will be better and it will be in 5.1 audio. It is beyond irritating that it isn’t available on Paramount+!


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

I pulled up the Yellowstone recordings on our service. S4E1 appears to have recorded correctly, with multiple recordings from when it aired after the original premiere.

S4E2 has three recordings, so far. One is 10 minutes, 13 seconds long. The other two appear to be the correct, full episodes.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> This Yellowstone situation is irritating as hell! You can get the series on Live TV at a minimum cost of $25/month with Philo, otherwise it takes quite a bit more to get it with other live streaming services that have the Paramount channel.
> 
> Currently I have a YouTubeTV subscription but it expires in about a week. I have no intention of renewing that as I almost never watch anything on it.
> 
> The other choice is to buy a season pass somewhere. $20 for the season in HD. Advantage is that it is a one-time cost, the PQ will be better and it will be in 5.1 audio. It is beyond irritating that it isn't available on Paramount+!


Its on paramount but not paramount+? That's screwy!


----------

